# [SOLVED] Cursor getting STUCK for a couple of seconds AGAIN



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Man i had this on my old computer before i upgraded now its decided to do it again. 

I think the problem is unrelated to the previous times tho since (its been over 6 months and nothing) nearly every or indeed every vital component has changed since then as well as new OS. 

This problem is excruciatingly frustrating cos unlike other thing you cant really work around it and it ceases up work workflow constantly.

In my previous thread someone suggested it may be overheating but my temps seem ok at 39 idle. 

I also checked for defragging the drive but windows 8 syas its doing that automatically every week and they are only on 1% fragmented.

What else to try?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Cursor getting STUCK for a couple of seconds AGAIN*

Just finished a full virus scan and came up clean.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Cursor getting STUCK for a couple of seconds AGAIN*

Just a couple quick suggestions/questions ... have you tried a system restore back to a point when the cursor functioned normally? What virus scan product are you using? Is it up to date? I would try a defrag anyway. If that 1% is on a critical file, it could make a difference. That's reaching a bit, but it won't hurt to try.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Cursor getting STUCK for a couple of seconds AGAIN*

i changed mice and seems ok now.


----------

